# 10th DUDLEY MA BICYCLE SWAP MEET SUNDAY NOVEMBER 20th 7 am WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHE



## bikemike (Nov 11, 2011)

SUNDAY November 20th, 2011, Dudley, MA

ALL THINGS BICYCLE
HIGHWHEEL, ROAD, 3-SPEEDS, ATB, BMX and BEYOND
Not just old stuff!
Parts, Factory Reps, Ephemera



WHO: Anyone who likes bicycles, art objects, or technology
WHAT: Bicycle show and swap meet with bikes and parts for sale from many vendors
WHEN: Sunday November 20, 2011
WHERE: At the Historic Stevens Mill Building behind the BP Gas station at 10 West Main ST Dudley MA 01571
HOW: Just Arrive at the Mill. Enter through the front entrance and be prepared to see a mouthwatering array of great bicycles and parts and accessories for sale and show.
HOW MUCH? General Public: FREE ADMISSION
HOW MUCH? Dealer Spaces: $25 each
TIME: 7:00 am until 2:30pm	
Note: Dealers can load in at 5 am the day of the show, or Saturday evening load in from 5pm-9pm 
Opens to the Public at 7 am and runs till you leave

Please join us for a day of fun with Bicycles, Bicycles and More Bicycles and bike parts and accessories too. 
From High Wheel Ordinaries to Hard Tire safety bicycles. From Balloon Tire cruisers to Stingray style banana seat bikes right through to Classic road and Modern Road and mountain bikes. And lots of 3-speeds. 
We will have something for everyone.

ALL MAKES AND MODELS WELCOME AND REPRESENTED.

BIKES AND PARTS for SALE and for SHOW with Peoples Choice awards at the end of the day.

Bike Shops, Reps, Manufacturers, Dealers, Collectors, even just the Curious....Come see what this crazy hobby has to offer.







The swap is being held by Dudley Doright Flea Market. Please direct all questions to them:

Web: http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com
Email: dudleydorightfleamarket@gmail.com
Phone: 800-336-BIKE

10 West Main St, Dudley, MA 01571
From Mass Pike take exit 10
and follow to 395 south
Take exit 2 from Interstate 395












and follow route 12 South into Webster Center
and then the Dudley town line 
You will see two giant towers on the right at the Dudley town line sign.
You will see the gas station on your right, the building is behind the BP Gas Station.


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 11, 2011)

Mike The Bike Man always puts on a great event. Come one come all. I will be there for sure.


----------



## neighbor (Nov 19, 2011)

*swappin'*

ya just might see me and my neighbor there, if so e.t.a. would be 9:30 am. save me all the good stuff!

well i went down there and with all due respect i feel it was a flop. i won't be going again.


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought this swap meet was good. I always do very well there. I will agree this one was a little smaller then the last few. But in the north east. The only thing people are worried about right now is FUEL OIL at 4.15 a gallon. SO Bicycle stuff tends to take a back seat. But the Outside ones in the summer are always a ZOO.


----------



## bikemike (Nov 23, 2011)

*Dudley Bike show & Swap*

Hi its Mike, 
I put on the Dudley show. I am sorry you were disappointed.Please tell me what we could have done better so I can try to incorporate it into the next one in February.
Some of the factory reps cancelled on me due to other commitments. I have little to no control over who or what shows up but in the past there have been some great bikes and parts.


 We usually have more dealers and  better and more stuff. Also I usually set up another room with a bunch of super high end showbikes. I was seriously understaffed (3 people that help couldnt get there) so  I didnt move the bikes into the room (out of my museum) because I had noone to keep an eye on them as I was keeping the parking lot under control and helping people to their spaces.

I think you would have enjoyed the 125 pieces in the other room that didnt get displayed.

Again, I hope you will give us another chance, If not in February then during our outside May show.

Thanks  Mike  800-336-B-I-K-E (2453)


----------



## neighbor (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm not in a position to tell you what you could've done better, i am leaving that up to you.
i can tell you it wasn't what i thought it would be by reading your advertising post. i understand you may have had staffing and cancelation problems and i'm sorry for that, some things you just can't control. having to travel over 100 miles one way to get there, i'm not willing to take the chance again that it'll be a success next time. honestly, (and i mean no disrespect at all), i think i'd be better off looking at craigslist, and ebay for parts and bikes.
wishing you all the best in the future, and thank you for your time.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mike, Just letting you know a few things I know and have heard from many other people who have attended many of the shows, Please do not take it as a bashing, it is meant as constructive critisism, They, along with myself want this show to succeed.
The biggest complaint is the issue of unloading and getting your merchandise to your spot while others are waiting to do the same, It really gets jammed and your away from your stuff too long if you don't have another person to stand watch.  Most sales are made at the loading dock and many seem to hang out there then leave.  I do not know if anything can be changed but it is a big turnoff when deciding to go to the show with a trailer load.


----------

